# means of egress for a yard for R-3



## tomsaffell (Aug 10, 2011)

Does the yard associated with an R-3 occupancy require a means of egress?

It looks to me like it does not: CBC 1004.8

But my San Francisco plan checker tells me that the exception for R-3 occupancies in in section 1004.8, "...only allows a reduction of the occupant load of the rear yard, it does not eliminate the rear yard from having an exit requirement"

Does that sound right? If so, where is the requirement for a mean of egress stated?

BTW - I checked the San Francisco amendments, and there are none for 1004.8

thanks

tom


----------



## brudgers (Aug 10, 2011)

Typically, The Means of Egress requirements found in building codes only apply to buildings and structures. And typically, a yard is neither. However, if the yard is part of an exit discharge, it would be required to comply with that portion of the code. In addition, California may have it's very own rules.


----------



## mark handler (Aug 10, 2011)

R-3 is under the CRC not CBC


----------

